# minitube no video



## yuga (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello! 

minitube-1.8 plays sound, but no video, only black screen with text (video title and description). I tried to open video file that minitube created in /tmp/minitube-273508942-yuga with vlc and it worked, I got sound and video. So, why minitube won't play video and how could I solve this problem? Here is the whole output:


```
"1.8" "1.8" 
"http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube-ws/release.xml?v=1.8" 
QAbstractItemModel::endInsertRows:  Invalid index ( 1 , 0 ) in model ListModel(0x2c36b8e0) 
"http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/?max-results=10&start-index=1&q=lEnMb4m9lu0" 
"http://www.youtube.com/get_video_info?video_id=lEnMb4m9lu0&el=embedded&ps=default&eurl=&gl=US&hl=en" 
"http://i.ytimg.com/vi/lEnMb4m9lu0/0.jpg" 
Found format 18 
"http://www.youtube.com/get_video_info?video_id=lEnMb4m9lu0&el=vevo&ps=default&eurl=&gl=US&hl=en" 
Playing "/tmp/minitube-273508942-yuga" 
Setting new source 
New source:  QUrl( "file:///tmp/minitube-273508942-yuga" )  
Transitioning to state "playing" 
State change 
Moving from "null" 0 to "ready" 1 
State change 
Moving from "ready" 1 to "paused" 4 
Stream changed to file:///tmp/minitube-273508942-yuga 
paused
State change 
Moving from "paused" 4 to "playing" 2 
About to finish 
void MediaView::aboutToFinish() 301 
Transitioning to state "playing" 
"http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/api/videos/?max-results=9&start-index=11&q=lEnMb4m9lu0" 
About to finish 
void MediaView::aboutToFinish() 232055 
Transitioning to state "ready" 
State change 
Moving from "playing" 2 to "paused" 4 
State change 
Moving from "paused" 4 to "ready" 1 
void MediaView::playbackFinished() 0 
paused
Transitioning to state "null"
```


----------

